# Axminster Trade AT460SS?



## PeteG (27 Dec 2019)

Is this scroll saw still a good buy? I regret having to sell my Hegner a few months back, didn't have a choice at the time. Hopefully things have changed! I've no chance of buying another Multicut SE and can pick the AT460 up for £450.00, as against £586 for the Multicut1...How is the Axminster for changing blades with not having the slot in the table? And, is the blade perpendicular front and back? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AES (27 Dec 2019)

I'm not up with the machine numbering since Axi changed it a year or so ago, but IF this machine is the one commonly referred to as "the Hegner Clone" then by all accounts it's pretty good. Several members here have one, including the highly-regarded "Claymore" who speaks very highly of it. Off hand I can only remember one post by a member who had trouble with his.

If this machine is NOT "the Hegner Clone" then sorry, all bets are off - and sorry, for a weird problem I can't double check the Axi web site right now.


----------



## whatknot (27 Dec 2019)

The AT460SS is a very good saw, it is as said the Hegner clone 

I have its forerunner the AWFS18 but its the same saw 

You said something about blade changing, the Hegner has one blade change block on the side of the table, whereas the Axminster version goes one better and has two blocks spaced to fit a blade with two V blocks, but as you will know the Hegner quick clamp is far better on the top, but the two blocks are very useful all the same as it lines up the blade dead straight 

Ah, no the penny just dropped, you mean the slot in the table itself , the Axminster doesn't have that but I have not found it a detriment, just move the extraction port down, its hinged, push the blade up through the aperture, and the bottom V block pops in easily, I do it all the time without looking, its no problem at all 

The later models have a modification of metal bushes on the quick tension lever but they can be retro fitted if they are not already (although I used bearings off a spare set of router blades which I feel work better) 

So in a nutshell, yes its a good buy, even better if you can get a used one for around £200 to £250


----------



## PeteG (27 Dec 2019)

AES":1d0xrxeb said:


> Several members here have one, including the highly-regarded "Claymore" who speaks very highly of it.



I sent Brian a PM several days ago, but he might be a little busy  



whatknot":1d0xrxeb said:


> The AT460SS is a very good saw, it is as said the Hegner clone I have its forerunner the AWFS18 but its the same saw
> 
> You said something about blade changing, the Hegner has one blade change block on the side of the table, whereas the Axminster version goes one better and has two blocks spaced to fit a blade with two V blocks, but as you will know the Hegner quick clamp is far better on the top, but the two blocks are very useful all the same as it lines up the blade dead straight
> 
> ...



Whatknot  I read that Axminster had replaced the plastic bushes although like you, I would have been tempted to fit bearings...If you have used a Hegner, does the Axi cut as accurately?


----------



## whatknot (27 Dec 2019)

The only Hegner I have owned was a used multicut 1 and was far from impressed but it was used, and single speed, it vibrated terribly so wasn't sad to see it go

Yes they replaced the plastic bushes with brass or bronze bushes but they are no better IMHO apart from not wearing out as quick as plastic, but the bearings I find are much better


----------



## Droogs (27 Dec 2019)

Maybe hold off on getting something just now as I am sure plenty will pop up on the 2nd hand market over the next month or so once the sales start and people upgrade


----------



## whatknot (27 Dec 2019)

There will also be some coming on the market from those who had a new saw for Christmas


----------



## PeteG (27 Dec 2019)

whatknot":1pl60nae said:


> There will also be some coming on the market from those who had a new saw for Christmas





Droogs":1pl60nae said:


> Maybe hold off on getting something just now as I am sure plenty will pop up on the 2nd hand market over the next month or so once the sales start and people upgrade



Appreciate the tips, not something I'd have thought of  It'd take me a few weeks to buy new, a couple of hundred for used, and I'm good to go...


----------



## PeteG (27 Dec 2019)

whatknot":1e4d99r2 said:


> The only Hegner I have owned was a used multicut 1 and was far from impressed but it was used, and single speed, it vibrated terribly so wasn't sad to see it go
> 
> Yes they replaced the plastic bushes with brass or bronze bushes but they are no better IMHO apart from not wearing out as quick as plastic, but the bearings I find are much better



The Multicut SE was a wonderful saw to use, never skipped a beat and vibration was minimal at full speed. The only thing I really didn't like was the insert plate not being level with the table, at nearly a grand it should be perfect...


----------



## whatknot (28 Dec 2019)

My AWFS18 is equally vibration free

It has sat atop its original stand unbolted, without moving since I got it


----------



## PeteG (28 Dec 2019)

whatknot":2i0bg7q0 said:


> My AWFS18 is equally vibration free
> 
> It has sat atop its original stand unbolted, without moving since I got it



Appreciated whatknot


----------



## stevebuk (29 Dec 2019)

i can second that too, i bought one justa couple of weeks ago alhough only cut an MDf fairy so far..


----------



## whatknot (30 Dec 2019)

Hopefully you are aware but just in case, mdf produces very fine toxic dust, so a mask and dust extraction is needed 

All dust is bad for you of course, but particle boards produce some of the worst


----------

